# The Swissvax & Zymol wax sample thread!



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Latest sample run on page 29! Zymol Glasur samples

Hi Guys. As promised i have started up a new thread for you lucky DW lot to sample arguablly the finest waxes available. Now it will be run as Nic at Pride and Performance did, so its a non-profitable event. I will try to accomadate most request, so we should all get a chance to try some very nice waxes!

Onto the sample!

The wax will be decanted into 4 equal pots, and equals aproximately one quater. The pots are very strong, double skinned and airtight.










Swissvax and Zymol waxes are butter like in consistency, so are simply scooped out into the sample pots. Thus are not effected in anyway. Again, due to the high carnauba and very rich nature to these waxes, very little is needed to wax a vehicle. As long as thin layers are applied, the sample should last a fair amount of time!
Most waxes will be in hand prior to splitting to reduce turnaround time

Samples shipped out 1st classed recorded or special delivery for the more expensive ones, in Jiffy bags. 
So to start you off, we have a favourite of mine, Swissvax Best of show.
Sample price all in for BOS will be £48

Here you can see the the pot and bag with certificate










Decanting










All done!










For most samples, the original pot, bag and certificate will be auctioned off to the highest bidder, and all proceeds will be sent to Cancer Research.

Place your name on the list then i will send you paypal payment details.

Thanks guys!

Sample price icluding delivery for BOS will be:
UK=£48
Europe=£50
Rest of World=£51

Chris @ DetailMe​1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris hi
first of all thanx for the samples!
what a great cause!!!
please tell what zymol waxes will be next? Atlantique??
thank you.
ron.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Chris hi
> first of all thanx for the samples!
> i have to decide if to go on bos,please tell what zymol waxes will be next?
> thank you.
> ron.


No worries. Out of the zymol range we could sample glasur, concours,'and maybe destiny in the future. This all depends on demand and the selling of the BOS first!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for this. Chris I would like to take a pot of BOS, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1.ronwash
2.
3.
4.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanx.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Thanks for this. Chris I would like to take a pot of BOS, I have sent you a PM.





ronwash said:


> Thanx.


Guys, you have PM


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Payment sent transaction id-58N69070915137459)
chris,please read the massege within the paypal tranfer.
thanx.
ron.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great Deal this.... :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Chris, great deal you're running here:thumb: Out of interest where did you get the pots that you're decanting into?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Payment sent transaction id-58N69070915137459)
> chris,please read the massege within the paypal tranfer.
> thanx.
> ron.


Ron, many thanks for your payment. I've noticed you require postage to Israel, there will be additional postage cost for that. I will find out inthe morning what it is! Sorry for the inconvenience

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Great Deal this.... :thumb:


Get involved then fella!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Ron, many thanks for your payment. I've noticed you require postage to Israel, there will be additional postage cost for that. I will find out inthe morning what it is! Sorry for the inconvenience
> 
> Chris


Chris hi,i know there will be some additional shipping fee,thats ok,if you can please check with the royal mails "signed for" shipping method.
tell me how much should i add,and ill paypal you.
if you can do a BLACK LABEL sale it will be a very very Interesting sample wax,ill be checking..


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Would definitely be interested in Glasur.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

What would be shipping rate to Poland ?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Chris hi,i know there will be some additional shipping fee,thats ok,if you can please check with the royal mails "signed for" shipping method.
> tell me how much should i add,and ill paypal you.
> if you can do a BLACK LABEL sale it will be a very very Interesting sample wax,ill be checking..


Will do it tomorrow mate



evotuning said:


> What would be shipping rate to Poland ?


I will check tomorrow



Will-S said:


> Would definitely be interested in Glasur.


Glasur is coming


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Can you let me know what shipping cost will be the the US and what type of shipping it will be. Thanks!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Blimey the US, you could probab,y get a whole pot for the price of a sample out there!


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Hi,I thought if we would likethe actual pot we put a bid on the thread and the highest bid wins it? Thanks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Shhh3 said:


> Hi,I thought if we would likethe actual pot we put a bid on the thread and the highest bid wins it? Thanks


yes that is normally how it works.. once all 4 pots have been sold, the original pot and certificate will be auctioned for charity between the 4 buyers.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> yes that is normally how it works.. once all 4 pots have been sold, the original pot and certificate will be auctioned for charity between the 4 buyers.


Bingo:thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> yes that is normally how it works.. once all 4 pots have been sold, the original pot and certificate will be auctioned for charity between the 4 buyers.





DetailMe said:


> Bingo:thumb:


Brilliant, Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Black Label sample please!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Chris hi,i know there will be some additional shipping fee,thats ok,if you can please check with the royal mails "signed for" shipping method.
> tell me how much should i add,and ill paypal you.
> if you can do a BLACK LABEL sale it will be a very very Interesting sample wax,ill be checking..


Hello mate. Will be an extra £4.50 for signed insured delivery to Israel.
Also, with regards to "gift" can you explain further

Many thanks 
Chris @ DetailMe


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I will check tomorrow


any news mate ?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Price shipped to good old Northern Ireland for BOS please? Also how does payment work, is it just via paypal?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hello mate. Will be an extra £4.50 for signed insured delivery to Israel.
> Also, with regards to "gift" can you explain further
> 
> Many thanks
> Chris @ DetailMe


Chris hi
4.50 pounds just paypaled to you.
regarding the gift,i really need for you to mark the package as gift,otherwise ill be getting the pot in october!,anyway ive explained further within the tranfer.
its a really great deal over here,thank you mate!.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

agpatel said:


> Can you let me know what shipping cost will be the the US and what type of shipping it will be. Thanks!


Hi, it will be sent via royal mail airmail.
It will cost an additional £3. Its a signed for insured service. So total cost is £51
Thanks


evotuning said:


> any news mate ?


Hi postage to europe is additional £2. Total £50 
Will be a signed for and insured service.
Thanks



Paddy_R said:


> Price shipped to good old Northern Ireland for BOS please? Also how does payment work, is it just via paypal?


hi paddy, costs are the same as it's in the UK. And yeah paypal please mate!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Chris hi
> 4.50 pounds just paypaled to you.
> regarding the gift,i really need for you to mark the package as gift,otherwise ill be getting the pot in october!,anyway ive explained further within the tranfer.
> its a really great deal over here,thank you mate!.


Many thanks I'll get it shipped ASAP for you! Ive just realised I've overcharged you£1.50, shall I refund that or will you be buying more wax in the future?
Chris


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Many thanks I'll get it shipped ASAP for you! Ive just realised I've overcharged you£1.50, shall I refund that or will you be buying more wax in the future?
> Chris


Chris thats ok mate,no need to refund.
no need to rush with the shipping,when youll have some free time on your hands is fine.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Can you PM me the paypal details please? 

Thanks.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Chris thats ok mate,no need to refund.
> no need to rush with the shipping,when youll have some free time on your hands is fine.


Mate it's no problem! I can discount your next pot. I'm looking into black label :argie:

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

1.ronwash
2.paddyr
3.
4.

So I've update the first page with postage costs for UK, Europe and rest of the world!

Chris


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

1.ronwash
2.paddyr
3.Kaiss3
4.

Can you pm me your payment details please?

Dimitris


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Payment sent. Details in PM. 

Looking forward to receiving this.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

1.ronwash
2.paddyr
3.Kaiss3
4.GB270


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Pm sent with paypal :thumb:



kaiss3 said:


> 1.ronwash
> 2.paddyr
> 3.Kaiss3
> 4.
> ...





gb270 said:


> 1.ronwash
> 2.paddyr
> 3.Kaiss3
> 4.GB270


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sent mate


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Is the bos all gone?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Right bit of a problem That hopefully some of ther clever people on here could help with. I received money from some of you and it was fine but the two of the guys from abroad, I had to pay for paypal fee's, like minus £4! obviously this is no good for me as it's costing me money! Now is this because they clicked gift or something or because they are abroad? HELP!

Thanks guys


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Right bit of a problem That hopefully some of ther clever people on here could help with. I received money from some of you and it was fine but the two of the guys from abroad, I had to pay for paypal fee's, like minus £4! obviously this is no good for me as it's costing me money! Now is this because they clicked gift or something or because they are abroad? HELP!
> 
> Thanks guys


How much did you finally receive?Prob my mistake!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

kaiss3 said:


> How much did you finally receive?Prob my mistake!


Hi mate yeah afraid it was you lol! I received £47.85 from you and £1 short from Ronwash


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

They probably have it set so you pay the fee on the transaction and not them. I know when I was sending I had to click that I would pay the fee of around £1.75.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> They probably have it set so you pay the fee on the transaction and not them. I know when I was sending I had to click that I would pay the fee of around £1.75.


Bull****,rather not say if you dont have something useful..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hi mate yeah afraid it was you lol! I received £47.85 from you and £1 short from Ronwash


Chris i made two tranfers,one for 48 pounds,and the second for 4.5 pounds,so its a total of 52.5 pounds.
if you like ill tranfer another half a pound.
im ordering deatail products from europe,us,asia,never paid any fee to paypal,just the price of the product plus shipping,thats it.
thanx.
ron.


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hi mate yeah afraid it was you lol! I received £47.85 from you and £1 short from Ronwash


Hello.I send some more different way this time..
Please check and let me know!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> They probably have it set so you pay the fee on the transaction and not them. I know when I was sending I had to click that I would pay the fee of around £1.75.





ronwash said:


> Bull****,rather not say if you dont have something useful..





ronwash said:


> Chris i made two tranfers,one for 48 pounds,and the second for 4.5 pounds,so its a total of 52.5 pounds.
> if you like ill tranfer another half a pound.
> im ordering deatail products from europe,us,asia,never paid any fee to paypal,just the price of the product plus shipping,thats it.
> thanx.
> ron.





kaiss3 said:


> Hello.I send some more different way this time..
> Please check and let me know!


Thanks guys, i wasn't blaming anyone for it, I was just confused as I don't really now how paypal works. Leave it with me. I'll be sending out the samples today you will be pleased to know!!

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Kaiss3- I've received the £2.15 in full so many thanks. What did you do differently?

Chris


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Kaiss3- I've received the £2.15 in full so many thanks. What did you do differently?
> 
> Chris


I put a tick in sending money to friend and NOT in buying stuff as i always did!
Everything is ok now!
Thanks...


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

So... the first lot of BOS went within days! All shipped out this afternoon! ENJOY!
i have stuck a little bit of tape over the lid to stop it coming undone, just remember to remove it.

Whats next, im thinking maybe another 2, BOS and Shield sound like a plan?

Chris


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> So... the first lot of BOS went within days! All shipped out this afternoon! ENJOY!
> i have stuck a little bit of tape over the lid to stop it coming undone, just remember to remove it.
> 
> Whats next, im thinking maybe another 2, BOS and Shield sound like a plan?
> ...


Don't forget about me Chris!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I would be more keen on Glasur.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Don't forget about me Chris!


i wont, will be doing BOS next week and ill reserve one as promised



Will-S said:


> I would be more keen on Glasur.


Ok ill get Glasur aswell! Good to you lot arnt i!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Don't forget about me Chris!


Just seen ur location, not sure the post office delivers their!!'lol


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Just seen ur location, not sure the post office delivers their!!'lol


:lol: Very good mate.

I'm sure they'll do International signed for :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> :lol: Very good mate.
> 
> I'm sure they'll do International signed for :lol:


Might be a bit pricey! :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Might be a bit pricey! :thumb:


Thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you know im after the shield chris so :thumb:  since youve done BOS maybe shield and glasur this time....


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you know im after the shield chris so :thumb:  since youve done BOS maybe shield and glasur this time....


Might get all three!  I'm excited and I'm not even getting any!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can i put in a bid for the shield pot yet :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

The BOS arrived this morning! Fantastic service and just in time as I'm at a car show tomorrow. I'll say again fantastic service.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> The BOS arrived this morning! Fantastic service and just in time as I'm at a car show tomorrow. I'll say again fantastic service.


Can't say fairer than that! Enjoy it Patrick!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm really keen to try Shield too!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hey chris.. if you add shield today stick me down for one.. need to go to work soon..

i'll also add a £10 bid for the pot.. (if you haven't already split it into the samples might be a good idea to leave the final quarter in the pot anyway as one of us is going to buy the pot lol..)


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

*Sample run #2*

Right well the first BOS sample went really well, and some pots have arrived already! soo...​
Sample Run number 2!!​
Ive ordered for you lovely people...Swissvax Best of Show, Swissvax Shield and Zymol Glasur! aint i good to you!

So same rules apply, a 50ml (aprox qt of a pot) of lovely wax brimmed to the top, first classed recorded delivery etc etc

Prices:
Bos-UK=£48
Bos-Europe=£50
Bos-rest of world=£51

Shield-UK=£32
Shield-Europe=£34
Shield Rest of World=£35

Glasur-UK=£30
Glasur-Europe=£32
Glasur-Rest of World=£33

So there you have it, plenty of choice! 
A couple of things to note please, Can you make sure you send Paypal money as Gift, and REMEMBER to provide a postal address on PAYPAL!

OH and the original pots are to be auctioned off, highest bidder wins and proceeds go to CANCER RESEARCH!

Cheers guys
Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

one shield and £10 bid on the pot.
thanks


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

*BOS*
1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

*Shield*
1.CraigQQ
2.
3.
4.
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

*Glasur*
1.
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> one shield and £10 bid on the pot.
> thanks


done and done! 
:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

What would the best wax be or silver? 

Thanks


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

:devil:


OGGYsri said:


> What would the best wax be or silver?
> 
> Thanks


All would be great' try shield, looks great and last longest!
Lovely to use too, they all are actually

Chris


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

*Shield*
1.CraigQQ
2.
3.
4.
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

*Glasur*
1.Will-S
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

Shield
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.
4.
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

Glasur
1.Will-S
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

*BOS*
1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

*Shield*
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.
4.
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

*Glasur*
1.Will-S
2.kaiss3:lol:
3.
4.
Original Pot-


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Due to the impending price rise on the 1st of September (http://www.swissvax.co.uk/news) we'll have to hurry and get a couple more in so we don't have to pay the silly 20% extra they want!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Good call Chris, what a ridiculous hike


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

is glasur a hard or soft wax? looks like BOS is really soft! i've never tried a boutique wax but wouldn't mind trying one just to see what the fuss is about. 

any idea when these will arrive to us if we order one?

thanks

edit - is your paypal addy "[email protected]" ?

cheers


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

Shield
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

Glasur
1.Will-S
2.kaiss3
3.
4.
Original Pot-


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

Shield
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.cra3g...d
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

Glasur
1.Will-S
2.kaiss3
3.
4.
Original Pot- 
BOS 
Swissvax Best Of Show Carnauba Wax


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone knows which products (cleaner-glaze) work best before BOS and Glasur?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't think it matters which cleaner you use. All the popular ones are great. Werkstatt Prime, Lime Prime, R222, ZAIO etc


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Deffo interested in a sample of sv cr if you are doing that too!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i'm seriously tempted by a sample pot of glasur, wouldn't use it on my car though but would try it on my road bike  might last a while as it lives indoors :lol:

trouble is though...i'd also need some good foam applicators like the dodo juice supernatural ones. the only wax applicators i have at the moment are these....would these do? they seem a little crude for such an expensive wax :doublesho

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/foam-wax-applicator/prod_89.html

i have 1 brand new one which i could use i guess. or can it even be applied by hand????

what do you think?

cheers chaps,

Ross.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

**** it, you only live once. what is the paypal address i need to send the money too, need to know when i can expect it to arrive as i'm going home for 2 weeks as of thursday so if it can't arrive by thursday it'll be a different address i'll need to give you 

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot-

Shield
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.cra3g...d
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

Glasur
1.Will-S
2.kaiss3
3.E21_ross
4.
Original Pot- 
BOS 
Swissvax Best Of Show Carnauba Wax


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Only need one more to get Glasur. Yeeha


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Will-S said:


> Only need one more to get Glasur. Yeeha


think he said he's already ordered it...? so do we need all 4 slots to be full before he sends them out?

no worries either way, i'm sure someone else will take the offer up. i'm not overly fussed but would be nice to see what these expensive waxes are all about and why people rave about them. i'm more of a sealant man so genuinely can't see what something like glasur has to offer over something like gtechniq C1 (quite the opposite, in fact) since 95+% of the finish is down to prep work anyways.

will be interesting.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> i'm seriously tempted by a sample pot of glasur, wouldn't use it on my car though but would try it on my road bike  might last a while as it lives indoors :lol:
> 
> trouble is though...i'd also need some good foam applicators like the dodo juice supernatural ones. the only wax applicators i have at the moment are these....would these do? they seem a little crude for such an expensive wax :doublesho
> 
> ...





Will-S said:


> Only need one more to get Glasur. Yeeha





E21_ross said:


> think he said he's already ordered it...? so do we need all 4 slots to be full before he sends them out?
> 
> no worries either way, i'm sure someone else will take the offer up. i'm not overly fussed but would be nice to see what these expensive waxes are all about and why people rave about them. i'm more of a sealant man so genuinely can't see what something like glasur has to offer over something like gtechniq C1 (quite the opposite, in fact) since 95+% of the finish is down to prep work anyways.
> 
> will be interesting.


Well well well been away getting merry for a few hours and most of the samples are gone!
Ok i' ll answer some questions first: Ross- the foam applicators will be fine for the job, literally a little dab in the pot and GENTLY wipe on! Simples! They can be applied by hand only, although you will use more product this way!

Secondly yes I've ordered them, and they will be dispached as soon as they arrive, so no waiting for other people to fill all four slots!

Wax over sealant debate is a controversial one, i can definitely see the difference. I nice wax will add warmth, colour, depth etc and more importantly give user satisfaction! Don't get me wrong I use and love sealants, especially modern 'nano' ones, but there's a time and a place for both! Me personally as a detailer and for my own cars, wax for pleasure and aesthetics and sealants for durability. Saying that, on silvers and the like I use sealants normally, but shield looks very nice as an alternative!

Can I ask, at the bottom of the list of peoples orders, under Glasurs pot, someone's wrote 'Swissvax best of show wax". What does this mean?

Cheers again peeps

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so is it a deal for me to get the shield pot and bag then? dont see any other takers.

mike you have too much money lol.. CR samples!!

so how do i pay chris.. will i send you the £42 and you can forward the £10 to cancer research mate.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> so is it a deal for me to get the shield pot and bag then? dont see any other takers.
> 
> mike you have too much money lol.. CR samples!!
> 
> so how do i pay chris.. will i send you the £42 and you can forward the £10 to cancer research mate.


Lol Craig I see u lurking around like some SV pervert! Wait till tomorrow then the pots yours! I will put up my paypal address so you can send me all your money's! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

come on man.. i need it :lol:

SV pervert....... sounds about right lol..


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha he's still here...hang on so am I!
Can't believe all of DW are so tight with the pots, all proceeds go to charity! Come on guys, tighter than a nuns chuff!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was thinking the same.. surely one of you lot buying the sample want the BOS or Glasur pot? just for the nice feeling of it lol... makes you feel all fuzzy and warm inside..


no one wants the shield pot though.. JUST ME... got it :lol:

yes im still here..


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

If nobody else wants them , ican give 15pounds for the other two pots!


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> mike you have too much money lol.. CR samples!!


I really don't mate I'm just a muppet!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i really like the idea of this thread. haven't said it yet but thanks to the OP. for the large part, who buys waxes like these generally don't use 200ml before buying another type of wax to try and splashing out over £100 is a heck of a lot of money to try out, so doing this means it's way more affordable to try out products you might not have otherwise bought. and besides, 50ml is probably enough to coat a car about 5 times or so i guess, so it's still going to last quite a while.

big thumbs up to the OP.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^^^Second that


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

With shield. A quarter pot ill get 10 + cars out of that.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I was considering this, quite fancy one of each tbh, but i want the shiny pot for Shield and Craig got in there first...!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Go on Jen you know you want to


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

JenJen said:


> I was considering this, quite fancy one of each tbh, but i want the shiny pot for Shield and Craig got in there first...!


so get BOS and glasur with the pots.. besides shield is filled up.. all 4 samples taken lol


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! I try to help Where I can. 
Jen I will probably run shield again tbh! I will take you monies today peeps! 

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so whats your paypal then chris mate?

and is the pot mine now :lol:


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.
3.
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£8

Shield
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.cra3g...d
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

Glasur
1.Will-S
2.kaiss3
3.E21_ross
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£7


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kaiss i think you need to be buying the sample to bid on the pot mate..

so the glasur bid is fine but i dont think the BOS is..

im sure chris can clarify


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol i got the first bos sample.....
I don't have any problem....I just saw that noone wanted them!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahhh didn't realise that...


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Got a question regarding the shipping costs.
Will it be less if you will take more as one sample?

I had my mind set on all 3.
Know I am to late for that, but maybe the next batch.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> so whats your paypal then chris mate?
> 
> and is the pot mine now :lol:


Yep craig you've got the pot!


kaiss3 said:


> Lol i got the first bos sample.....
> I don't have any problem....I just saw that noone wanted them!





Frans D said:


> Got a question regarding the shipping costs.
> Will it be less if you will take more as one sample?
> 
> I had my mind set on all 3.
> Know I am to late for that, but maybe the next batch.


Yes there will be a discount, I will have to check and work it out. I will be re running more samples very soon

Chris


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> ahhh didn't realise that...


nearly :thumb: it's a great offer for anyone not wanting to spend a large amount of money.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok can you sends your payments including price for the original pot. Remember to send as gift and add your address.

Paypal address:

[email protected]

Cheers guys


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok can you sends your payments including price for the original pot. Remember to send as gift and add your address.

Paypal address:

[email protected]

Cheers guys


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DetailMe said:


> Ok can you sends your payments including price for the original pot. Remember to send as gift and add your address.
> 
> Paypal address:
> 
> ...


Money sent pal  just to clarify the address to send it to has a 7 for the house number.

thanks pal.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Money sent m8 via paypal gift.
thanx again 
craig


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5LS09087CA2125703)

Thanks for organising this


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Any thoughts about how you are going to continue?

Are you going to wait untill all present samples are sold, or are you going to add samples to your stock whenever you are out of them?

So in this case you are out of Shield, but still have samples left of the others.
Are you going to add Shield allready again, or do you wait untill the other are gone?


----------



## UKPonchoMan (Jul 16, 2011)

Can I put myself down for BOS please - if the pot is still up for bids, I'll go £10 as well 

Chris


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

forgot to add - Transaction ID: 48L63827H3362401C


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman
3.
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£8

Shield
1.CraigQQ
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.cra3g...d
original pot-CraigQQ=£10

Glasur
1.Will-S
2.kaiss3
3.E21_ross
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£7


----------



## UKPonchoMan (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you put me down for a bid on the original BOS pot - £10


----------



## UKPonchoMan (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh - and payment made - transaction ID 2WT88637F90133108


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

monies sent chris.. remember my pot and bag 

sent £43.63 as a goods payment, i pay by debit card so paypal charge 3.4%+20p to make a gift payment,
and for you to recieve a goods payment costs 3.4%+20p so it works out the same either way and a goods payment saves me typing my address :lol:


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Not sure if you need this info but here it is anyway Transaction ID: 2LW22372YD893045H


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

has anyone got a picture of an open pot of glasur they'd like to upload?  what is its consistency like? is it hard or soft? last wax i used was collinite 476......! i'm guessing this is rather different?

thanks


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi guys had a day off today, been to Silverstone to watch a RenualtSport day, most enjoyable! Anyway...

So ive had a looky and lets sort through this! Its alot harder with three waxes and the pots running together! So here goes:

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman
3.
4.
Original Pot- Ukponcho=£10

Shield
1.CraigQQ (Paid)
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.cra3g...d (PAID)
original pot-CraigQQ=£10 (PAID)

Glasur
1.Will-S (PAID)
2.kaiss3 (PAID)
3.E21_ross (PAID)
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£7


kaiss3- youve been outbid for the BOS pot mate, youve still got time to raise your bid!

Mikee you have PM

Christopher St Clair can you make yourself known to me, i cant match your name to a username and you havent provided an Address! DOH!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ukponchoman signed off his post as chris.. think hes christopher st clair


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> ukponchoman signed off his post as chris.. think hes christopher st clair


I thought that too, but the transaction ID he gave me doesnt match the one on PAYPAL, this is turning into a bit of nightmare lol


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

cool, i'm all sorted then  looking forward to getting it


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> cool, i'm all sorted then  looking forward to getting it


You are dude, just waiting for them to turn up now the weekends over then i get the task of splitting the pots! mmmhhh lurvely wax!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DetailMe said:


> You are dude, just waiting for them to turn up now the weekends over then i get the task of splitting the pots! mmmhhh lurvely wax!


Thanks mate. As I said earlier, great idea this thread. There is no way id have spent £100 on some wax, i'd never use it all and just wanted to try, but this means more people can try the products they'd like to. Glasur seems to get good reviews so looking forward to seeing what the hype is all about!


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman
3.
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£13

Shield
1.CraigQQ (Paid)
2.Mikee
3.Mikee again
4.cra3g...d (PAID)
original pot-CraigQQ=£10 (PAID)

Glasur
1.Will-S (PAID)
2.kaiss3 (PAID)
3.E21_ross (PAID)
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£7


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

all paid,

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1BX220826A242912E)


----------



## UKPonchoMan (Jul 16, 2011)

Christopher St Clair can you make yourself known to me, i cant match your name to a username and you havent provided an Address! DOH![/QUOTE]

Hi,

Chris St Clair = UKPonchoMan - that's the only problem with these boards!!

I'll PM you my address- couldn't do it before as I'd not got enough posts!!

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Mikee said:


> all paid,
> 
> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #1BX220826A242912E)


Nice one mate


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

UKPonchoMan said:


> Christopher St Clair can you make yourself known to me, i cant match your name to a username and you havent provided an Address! DOH!


Hi,

Chris St Clair = UKPonchoMan - that's the only problem with these boards!!

I'll PM you my address- couldn't do it before as I'd not got enough posts!!

Chris[/QUOTE]

Cool, how comes the payment I.d doesn't match the payment on paypal?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman (PAID)
3.
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£13

Shield
1.CraigQQ (Paid)
2.Mikee (Paid)
3.Mikee again (Paid)
4.cra3g...d (PAID)
original pot-CraigQQ=£10 (PAID)

Glasur
1.Will-S (PAID)
2.kaiss3 (PAID)
3.E21_ross (PAID)
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£7


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

has my shiny pot been sent yet? has it? how about now?...or now? 


:lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> has my shiny pot been sent yet? has it? how about now?...or now?
> 
> :lol:


The bloody wax hasn't turned up with me yet!

What is it with you Scotts, I think all but one sample is going up to you lot! Wax perverts I've told ya!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol yes thats because we get so much more rain.. we love the beadage :lol:

is the wax with you yet :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

*So we've got 2 Swissvax Best Of Show samples and one Zymol Glasur sample left guys! Get in there quick!*


----------



## UKPonchoMan (Jul 16, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Chris St Clair = UKPonchoMan - that's the only problem with these boards!!
> 
> ...


Cool, how comes the payment I.d doesn't match the payment on paypal?[/QUOTE]

Weird (but knowing Paypal, not unsurprising...)

The email I got was...

" ----------------------------------------------------------------------
You sent a payment
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Transaction ID: 2WT88637F90133108

Dear Christopher St Clair,

View the details of this transaction online at:
"


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

guessing the waxes didn't turn up today??


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> guessing the waxes didn't turn up today??


No mate didn't expect it to tbh, was ordered over the weekend. Fingers crossed tommorow, if so I will batch it up tommorow too!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DetailMe said:


> No mate didn't expect it to tbh, was ordered over the weekend. Fingers crossed tommorow, if so I will batch it up tommorow too!


no worries pal :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking forward to recieving my Glasur. Hope the weather holds for the weekend and I can try it out.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

If there is 1 sample left of the Zymol Glasur then I will defo take it for £30.

If you can let me know and I will paypal you the monies this morning.

thanks

BOS
1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman (PAID)
3.
4.
Original Pot- kaiss3=£13

Shield
1.CraigQQ (Paid)
2.Mikee (Paid)
3.Mikee again (Paid)
4.cra3g...d (PAID)
original pot-CraigQQ=£10 (PAID)

Glasur
1.Will-S (PAID)
2.kaiss3 (PAID)
3.E21_ross (PAID)
4. IanKing (PAID)
Original Pot- kaiss3=£7


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Monies sent for the last glasur.
thanks


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Well.. bit of a dissapointment today, only the shield turned up, and this was at the end of its time slots. I tracked the others and they were supposed to be delivered today, but no wax. 

The Shield has only just arrived so has missed the last post. Ive just split the pots ready and packaged up ready to roll-heres a little taster to keep you excited lol!



















Chris


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

oooh exciting!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Mikee said:


> oooh exciting!


it is for you, as you wanted shield :lol:

oh well, thanks for keeping us posted, and once again thanks for doing this in the 1st place :driver:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Never mind Glasur will be with us soon


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> it is for you, as you wanted shield :lol:
> 
> oh well, thanks for keeping us posted, and once again thanks for doing this in the 1st place :driver:


No worries, Im as eager to get them as you lot lol! Fingers crossed tomorow the you can have them for the weekend

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooh is that my shield left in the pot for me? 

CHEEEEERS


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> oooh is that my shield left in the pot for me?
> 
> CHEEEEERS


Might be :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you TEASE :lol:

buzzed 

the shiny bag :argie:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Right with view of the 20% rise with Swissvax stuff in a Couple of days, I thought I would see what you guys think about this. The famous Crystal rock is one I wanted to do for DW, so if we can get 4 people in and all paid before the first of september I will order it up! What do you reckon. If It don't work out then no loss, just though it would be a good idea before SV has our pants down. 
So price for crystal rock including special insured delivery is £180 for a 50ml pot. 
Europe price £190
rest of world £195
1.
2.
3.
4.

There is also two more best of show samples available

Cheers guys


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Any sign of the Zymol?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris hi
any chance for black label??..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Chris hi
> any chance for black label??..


Might also be interested!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> So price for crystal rock including special insured delivery is £180 for a 50ml pot.
> Europe price £190
> rest of world £195
> 1.NS1980
> ...


I'm in! Can I also have the original pot & bag?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I'm in! Can I also have the original pot & bag?


Cool only three more to go, better be quick guys! 
Ref the pot, it will be up for auction to the highest bidder. Will include pot bag and certificate. All monies will go to cancer research!

Bidding on the pot starts at £10

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

zymol didn't turn up today then? 

cheers


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just got my BOS...
Thanks a lot....

PS1.Not the smell i expected
PS2.Its more liquid than RG55!


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

gally said:


> might also be interested!


+1


----------



## lil-pinki (Jun 9, 2011)

Can i have one pot of BOS and make a bid of £15 for the original pot


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> zymol didn't turn up today then?
> 
> cheers


Sorry Ross I'm really disappointed, both city link and ups who are delivering the SV and Zymol Are totally poo in my books. Both are delayed, yet were ordered together, even though I received BOS yesterday! wtf!
Hang in their buddy! Good things come to those who wait!



kaiss3 said:


> I just got my BOS...
> Thanks a lot....
> 
> PS1.Not the smell i expected
> PS2.Its more liquid than RG55!


Wait till you try it fella. :thumb: Being your in a hot climate may I suggest storing it in the fridge! On a side Note, what is rg55 like, is it very soft like SV?
Cheers mate



lil-pinki said:


> Can i have one pot of BOS and make a bid of £15 for the original pot


Yes mate I will update the thread! Can you send payment as a gift to [email protected]
Can you make sure you add your address please fella!

Chris


----------



## lil-pinki (Jun 9, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4RS07830FY223702B) for BOS  Thanks again


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Best of show
Ok so one remaining pot of BOS guys

1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman (PAID)
3.Lil-pinki (PAID)
4.
Original Pot- lil-pinki=£15

Crystal rock 
And like I said before, if we can get all 4 slots of crystal filled before 1st september I will order it up!!

So price for crystal rock including special insured delivery is £180 for a 50ml pot. 
Europe price £190
rest of world £195
1.Ns1980
2.
3.
4.
Original pot-


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

whens the shield going in the post mate?

no rush, just enquiring.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> whens the shield going in the post mate?
> 
> no rush, just enquiring.


Hi mate, forgot to say for all you shield Buyers, it was posted this morning first thing! Should be with you tomorow!

With regards to black label, we've been asked not to run them by the raceglaze team and as there supporters on here then we don't want to be stepping on anyone's toes! Sorry guys 'only' SV and Zymol I'm afraid though! 

Chris


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Ouch...why does this wax has to be so expensive.. =( If you made 30ml pots, what would the price be then?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Carshine said:


> Ouch...why does this wax has to be so expensive.. =( If you made 30ml pots, what would the price be then?


Would have to buy loads of 30ml pots which I don't really want to do tbh. Sorry mate


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

You could use those 50ml pots and not fill them all the way up..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hi mate, forgot to say for all you shield Buyers, it was posted this morning first thing! Should be with you tomorow!
> 
> With regards to black label, we've been asked not to run them by the raceglaze team and as there supporters on here then we don't want to be stepping on anyone's toes! Sorry guys 'only' SV and Zymol I'm afraid though!
> 
> Chris


Chris,thank you for clearing out the black label thing.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DetailMe said:


> Hi mate, forgot to say for all you shield Buyers, it was posted this morning first thing! Should be with you tomorow!
> 
> With regards to black label, we've been asked not to run them by the raceglaze team and as there supporters on here then we don't want to be stepping on anyone's toes! Sorry guys 'only' SV and Zymol I'm afraid though!
> 
> Chris


that's odd, they're losing out on sales to be honest. as said, people in this thread generally wouldn't purchase these products because they're too expensive or whatever, doing this means more people get it....meaning more sales.

strange, i certainly won't ever be buying their waxes now.

thanks for keeping me posted on the zymol mate :driver:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Guys, what's the smell of BoS compared to Shield ? Our equivalent to BoS , Concorso looks totally different,it's yellow and harder than Shield, also the smell is much different. But as I see, BoS and Shield seems to look exactly the same, so is the smell the same also ?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Guys, what's the smell of BoS compared to Shield ? Our equivalent to BoS , Concorso looks totally different,it's yellow and harder than Shield, also the smell is much different. But as I see, BoS and Shield seems to look exactly the same, so is the smell the same also ?


concorso and bos is the same wax with differnt name.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed you get the Zymol soon. Was hoping to use it on my new car on Sunday. 
Like you say though, good things come to those who wait.

Ive had a full tub of Zymol Concourse before but cant justify the price at the moment so getting the wee sample tub of Glasur will help me decide if I want to buy a full tub. 
I think running the samples is a great idea, thanks for doing it.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

ronwash said:


> concorso and bos is the same wax with differnt name.


Not the same, compare colours and carnauba content.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> that's odd, they're losing out on sales to be honest. as said, people in this thread generally wouldn't purchase these products because they're too expensive or whatever, doing this means more people get it....meaning more sales.
> 
> strange, i certainly won't ever be buying their waxes now.
> 
> thanks for keeping me posted on the zymol mate :driver:


Its their buisniness so it's upto them I guess. At the end of the day it's their signature product, and company's like to keep an allure and mystery around them. They don't want any tom dick and Harry with samples saying the've got it. More SV and zymol waxes for us then!
Chris



evotuning said:


> Guys, what's the smell of BoS compared to Shield ? Our equivalent to BoS , Concorso looks totally different,it's yellow and harder than Shield, also the smell is much different. But as I see, BoS and Shield seems to look exactly the same, so is the smell the same also ?


it's very simillar in the two tbh, the both smell very simillar. BOS has slightly stronger smell and is more oily as to be expected. I love both waxes.

I haven't used concourso, i may run a sample, I see its different colour to glasur, but it could be simply just a different colour additive!

Chris


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris,any chance of doing a SV endurance sale?
its a stronger version of shield,very suitable for the upcoming winter.
thank you for everything!.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

endurance isn't available in the uk though, so would cost more in terms of shipping ect..

i got my shield this morning mate, the new tubs are NICE lol.. better than the old ones by far..

smells like BOS? they must have changed it, the old shield I had definitely didn't smell of passionfruit.
(need to get it back of kev to compare the smell lol... or calum.. next time i see one of them i'll smell the old one as i forgot the smell :lol


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> concorso and bos is the same wax with differnt name.


SV concourso (sp) is v. Simmilar to BOS. BOS is the U.k version.

Zymol do concourso (sp), I think that's what be meant


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> endurance isn't available in the uk though, so would cost more in terms of shipping ect..
> 
> i got my shield this morning mate, the new tubs are NICE lol.. better than the old ones by far..
> 
> ...


Yes endurance is not a UK wax.
Glad you got it ok pal, yeah the new pots are sexy!! It's very similar to bos now, i dint remember it smelling as strong passion fruit either. I had to sniff my bos to compare, BOS a little stronger smell

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

BOS has just turned up...happy-feckin-days

So disappointed with the approved zymol shop from where I ordered. If it doesn't turn up soon I'm going to ring them and rip them a new one!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Bummer, no chance of getting Zymol for the weekend then


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Bummer, no chance of getting Zymol for the weekend then


Theirs still time. Even if it turns up tommorow I can get it sent out and should be with u Saturday 
Chris


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

received my shield today mate! 

the pots are really slippy though and have wax on them? Is it just your hands or something else?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Mikee said:


> received my shield today mate!
> 
> the pots are really slippy though and have wax on them? Is it just your hands or something else?


Err pass, shouldn't be any wax on them!? Try wiping it?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

got to work on my shield pot... for a company in prestige detailing, you would think SV wouldn't send out swirly pots!!

before









polished by hand with SV cleaner fluid pro
after.. swirlies gone :lol:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Craig.....

You are mental :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^^+1 mental !


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> got to work on my shield pot... for a company in prestige detailing, you would think SV wouldn't send out swirly pots!!
> 
> before
> 
> ...


Brilliant Craig :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Craig your sick in the head. lol


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Best of show
Ok so one remaining pot of BOS guys

1.Stargazer
2.UKponchoman (PAID)
3.Lil-pinki (PAID)
4.
Original Pot- lil-pinki=£15

Crystal rock 
And like I said before, if we can get all 4 slots of crystal filled before 1st september I will order it up!!

So price for crystal rock including special insured delivery is £180 for a 50ml pot. 
Europe price £190
rest of world £195
1.Ns1980
2.
3.
4.
Original pot


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Short1e said:


> Craig.....
> 
> You are mental :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:





Will-S said:


> ^^^^+1 mental !





R0B said:


> Brilliant Craig :lol:





DetailMe said:


> Craig your sick in the head. lol


:lol: i thought this was normal :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BOS pot as arrived..
Chris,thank you,thats what i call a smooth deal.
looking foward to see whats coming next..


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ronwash said:


> BOS pot as arrive..
> Chris,thank you,thats what i call a smooth deal.
> looking foward to see whats coming next..


Many thanks Ron.

Unfortunately a certain company called autousefull are letting down my smoothing running! They are an official Zymol reseller (wher I ordered the Glasur from) and have been an utter let down so far!! More to follow...


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

My sheild arrived safe and well thanx again for giving me the chance to own a top quility wax at a fraction of the cost .
craig


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Now for everyone that's bought a wax here, I want to see the fruits of my labour lol! So...post up a pic of your motor wearing the waxes!

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Now for everyone that's bought a wax here, I want to see the fruits of my labour lol! So...post up a pic of your motor wearing the waxes!
> 
> Chris


i wont be using it on mine lol.. c1 on half it, and when i get time to go over the rest to burninsh it a bit more it will be on all it lol.

shield will be going on mikee's leon i think when its done in 2 weeks:thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

DetailMe said:


> Many thanks Ron.
> 
> Unfortunately a certain company called autousefull are letting down my smoothing running! They are an official Zymol reseller (wher I ordered the Glasur from) and have been an utter let down so far!! More to follow...


More like 'Autouseless at despatching items'


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris a PM has been sent. My apologies if I'd confused you into thinking I wanted a full pot  :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Chris a PM has been sent. My apologies if I'd confused you into thinking I wanted a full pot  :lol:


I've replied back mate. it's £48 for your sample pot of BOS

Cheers


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

ianking said:


> More like 'Autouseless at despatching items'


Right for all you Glasur people, I'm very sorry for the delay, like I said the company from whom I ordered it from (official Zymol) were utter crap with even poorer customer services. Three times they were supposed to call me back and didnt! Anyway it's been sent out today special delivery today and I have a tracking number yippee! Only a week late!

Chris


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Chris.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update mate. It's not your fault so no worries about it. Needless to say I won't be ordering from them! Monza car care are pretty good idea think. Quite expensive though.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Chris

As promised. Payment for BOS has been sent as requested

Unique Transaction ID #08524267UE413294M)

Cheers


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Thanks for the update, Chris.





E21_ross said:


> Thanks for the update mate. It's not your fault so no worries about it. Needless to say I won't be ordering from them! Monza car care are pretty good idea think. Quite expensive though.


Thanks guys, I feel bad about it, the only reason I got it from there was for the free delivery! I'm going to order from Vertar now especially as I've now wangled a discount that will cancel out delivery charges! :thumb:



stargazer said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> As promised. Payment for BOS has been sent as requested
> 
> ...


Cheers mate will send it out tommorow for you!

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Best of show
Ok so one remaining pot of BOS guys

1.Stargazer (PAID)
2.UKponchoman (PAID)
3.Lil-pinki (PAID)
4.
Original Pot- lil-pinki=£15

Crystal rock 
And like I said before, if we can get all 4 slots of crystal filled before 1st september I will order it up!!

So price for crystal rock including special insured delivery is £180 for a 50ml pot. 
Europe price £190
rest of world £195
1.Ns1980
2.
3.
4.
Original pot


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Zymol's here! ....:thumb:


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

When will you be doing another glassur batch? I'm tempted to give some a try. 

Block


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

block said:


> When will you be doing another glassur batch? I'm tempted to give some a try.
> 
> Block


Yes that's next. I will do Glasur then we can have a vote on the next wax! :thumb:


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Yes that's next. I will do Glasur then we can have a vote on the next wax! :thumb:


Cool!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Right all the remainding wax samples have all been potted and shipped. Thanks for the delay guys. Here we are then guys the Glasur...




























Remember there is a one Swissvax Best of show sample and Three Swissvax Crystal rock samples left!

Cheers guys
Chris


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Right all the remainding wax samples have all been potted and shipped. Thanks for the delay guys. Here we are then guys the Glasur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much this time? £30 again?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

DetailMe said:


> Zymol's here! ....:thumb:


Woo Hoo!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep price the same as before!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'll keep my eye out for the next Glasur run Chris.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

gally said:


> I'll keep my eye out for the next Glasur run Chris.


Will be nxt week cos I want a sample now, glasur feels and smells yummy!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Yep price the same as before!


Put me down for one then.

Paul


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

block said:


> Put me down for one then.
> 
> Paul


Will do when its up and running mate!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update again! Look forward to getting this!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris hi
are you going to make a zymol concours sale??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Will be nxt week cos I want a sample now, glasur feels and smells yummy!


smells of horrible coconut chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> Thanks for the update again! Look forward to getting this!





ronwash said:


> Chris hi
> are you going to make a zymol concours sale??


I will if the demands their!



CraigQQ said:


> smells of horrible coconut chris


 I kinda like it Craig, I've not used Glasur but I'm looking forward to it. I'm getting more and more of a wax whore like you! With the SV price hikes, Zymol seems all the more appealing!

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wax whore :lol:

well i got rid of all my waxes.. kept only cg5050..

then bought another 5 waxes :wall:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> wax whore :lol:
> 
> well i got rid of all my waxes.. kept only cg5050..
> 
> then bought another 5 waxes :wall:


I'll say it again...sick in the head! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> I'll say it again...sick in the head! :thumb:


harsh.... but true :lol:

more money than sense... thats about £3.21 :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

BOS
1.Stargazer (PAID)
2.UKponchoman (PAID)
3.Lil-pinki (PAID)
4.Tommyzoomer (PAID)
Original Pot- lil-pinki=£15(PAID)

So the BOS is all sold and sent, as is the Glasur. Don't forget guys we have a bank holiday weekend so there will be some delay.

Mnah thanks guys for your charity donations, we made £37 for cancer research on the last pots so well done. Will make the payment and post the page once done.

Just a reminder their is *Three pots of crystal rock to try and fill before the 1st of September*

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

So what shall we do next then!!....


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi can i take crystal rock sample:thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

can i put a offer for cystal rock pot £10:thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> So what shall we do next then!!....


Concours??


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

alpina-d3 said:


> concours??


....+1


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nattys paste wax.. i just can't afford a full tub :lol:

some people might be interested in AF Spirit.. if james allows.

If funds allowed I'd definitely be interested in Chemical Guys Ezyme 
with DW1 discount code, staight from chem guys its £161.50 + p&p so should cost about the same as BOS :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> nattys paste wax.. i just can't afford a full tub :lol:
> 
> some people might be interested in AF Spirit.. if james allows.
> 
> ...


Craig I gotta a pot of nattys u can have! I love the stuff tbh honest, I use it on the van like a qd! Cheap and looks good.

James has been doing some samples here and their (which reminds me I must review the samples he gave me months ago!!) so not sure he would be clean tbh!

I'll have a thinky...


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

For the minute crystal rock is still going...

Crystal rock 
And like I said before, if we can get all 4 slots of crystal filled before 1st september I will order it up!! After that Swissvax prices go up 20% and it becomes unfeasible really!

So price for crystal rock including special insured delivery is £180 for a 50ml pot. 
Europe price £190
rest of world £195
1.Ns1980
2.Mossy r32
3.
4.
Original pot-noddy r32=£10


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Craig I gotta a pot of nattys u can have! I love the stuff tbh honest, I use it on the van like a qd! Cheap and looks good.
> 
> James has been doing some samples here and their (which reminds me I must review the samples he gave me months ago!!) so not sure he would be clean tbh!
> 
> I'll have a thinky...


:lol:

i'd be interested in ezyme still, it smells amazing (possibly nicer than BOS!!!)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

My Glasur hasn't shown up yet. Sometimes goes into stores depot. Was it sent via royal mail?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Will-S said:


> My Glasur hasn't shown up yet. Sometimes goes into stores depot. Was it sent via royal mail?


Delays due to bank holiday weekend. More than likely tommorow! Yes royal mail Will!

Chris


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Delays due to bank holiday weekend. More than likely tommorow! Yes royal mail Will!
> 
> Chris


I heard the postman's van pull up outside the office this morning and thought I wonder if it's here.....

Patience i say.... hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Chris. Sometimes security send it to stores dept by mistake if not RM. As you say most likely turn up tomorrow.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

anybody else for cystal rock it a great wax and before the prices go up:thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

noddy r32 said:


> anybody else for cystal rock it a great wax and before the prices go up:thumb:


It's not looking good mate  we've got till tomorrow then I'll drop the crystal rock sample idea!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Come on guy's get your hands in your pockets and dig deep. Surely some of you can skip a weekend's drinking session and buy a pot of Wax.







:buffer:
These offers don't come round often. :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

hopefully will get the zymol pot today  i've still no idea what to use it on though as i'm pretty sure it won't be going on my car :lol: maybe the road bike? might add that extra bling?!

Ross.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

BOS Wax arrived this morning - thank you very much!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> hopefully will get the zymol pot today  i've still no idea what to use it on though as i'm pretty sure it won't be going on my car :lol: maybe the road bike? might add that extra bling?!
> 
> Ross.


Haha Ross forgot your using it on a bike, what have u got?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

So I guess the Crystal Rock is a non starter guys?

My BOS will 'have to do' in that case!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> So I guess the Crystal Rock is a non starter guys?
> 
> My BOS will 'have to do' in that case!


Still a good buy though hey? The smell alone is worth it


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

DetailMe said:


> Haha Ross forgot your using it on a bike, what have u got?


Bianchi infinito. Cost me 2200 which is more than the car :lol:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> Bianchi infinito. Cost me 2200 which is more than the car :lol:


I am a bike man but...wtf is that?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Chris
Just to let you know Glasur turned up today as expected.:thumb:
Smells great!

Think Ross is talking about a bicycle!

Doh! Too late


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

glasur turned up for me too. does smell very nice, and bugger me is it a soft wax!!

thanks pal 

Ross.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Have I understood correctly in that they will be a new Zymol Glasur sample next week? If so stick my name down for a pot if it's still at £30.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Have I understood correctly in that they will be a new Zymol Glasur sample next week? If so stick my name down for a pot if it's still at £30.


No one said anything about next week or glasur...


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Hi Chris
> Just to let you know Glasur turned up today as expected.:thumb:
> Smells great!
> 
> ...


Glad it turned up, sorry agin guys for the delays! I won't be using 'that' company again! Enjoy the wax!



E21_ross said:


> glasur turned up for me too. does smell very nice, and bugger me is it a soft wax!!
> 
> thanks pal
> 
> Ross.


Nice one mate sorry for the wait! It is soft, I would defo leave it in the fridge for a bit, that's what i do! I used Glasur today and I :argie:



Paddy_R said:


> Have I understood correctly in that they will be a new Zymol Glasur sample next week? If so stick my name down for a pot if it's still at £30.





ronwash said:


> No one said anything about next week or glasur...


yes guys I've ordered Glasur and Concours!!! I'm waiting for it to turn up, THEN I'll post them up for sale!

Chris


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Still a good buy though hey? The smell alone is worth it


Sure is! Wish I could get some time to put a couple of layers on sometime soon though!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Sure is! Wish I could get some time to put a couple of layers on sometime soon though!


I'm not putting any on my MINI until it's polished up! It's currently taken residence in my fridge at the mo.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

stargazer said:


> It's currently taken residence in my fridge at the mo.


My BOS is still in the drawstring bag, in the garage - should it be in the fridge??


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's probably stood in a warehouse for weeks, if it's in the garage it'll be ok.

Usually keep my zymol and sv in a SV cooler bag in the garage.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Got my Glasur yesterday.
Thanks very much


----------



## lil-pinki (Jun 9, 2011)

BOS and original pot arrived today  Great service... thanks =D


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Just applied an uber thin layer of Glasur to the bonnet. :argie:

Spreads so easily with just one swipe across the container! I can see this 30ml sample !!!

Lovely smell, easy to remove and feels great on the paintwork. Loving it.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Just applied an uber thin layer of Glasur to the bonnet. :argie:
> 
> Spreads so easily with just one swipe across the container! I can see this 30ml sample !!!
> 
> Lovely smell, easy to remove and feels great on the paintwork. Loving it.


Surprise, it's just a tub of hair wax! just kidding!

50ml sample! :thumb: It will last for sure, I'm loving it too, going to get my own pot next! Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Tub of hair wax :lol:

Funny you should say that, it arrived at work yesterday and one of the girls in the office asked what it was. I let her smell the Zymol and she thought it was skin cream for my wife!

Sorry my bad. Of course it is a 50ml sample, Chris. I can see it lasting ages at this rate!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I keep opening up my pot and smelling the BOS....

I swear it's only a matter of time before I take the spoon to it...


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone knows cure time and re application time for BOS and Glasur???


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> I keep opening up my pot and smelling the BOS....
> 
> I swear it's only a matter of time before I take the spoon to it...


I've been using BOS for over a year and I still open it up to smell it! Their something about it, I'm not sure but it's intriguing! How strange is that over apot of wax!?


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

kaiss3 said:


> Anyone knows cure time and re application time for BOS and Glasur???


Cure time for Glasur; about 5-10 mins, just don't let it dry out on the paint. just do the swipe test to check curing.

BOS; as long as you want, should pass a swipe test after 20mins.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Monza says let stand for 60-90 seconds. Appreciate that humidity etc will affect this but I would say do not let it dry to the point of passing a swipe test.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Monza says let stand for 60-90 seconds. Appreciate that humidity etc will affect this but I would say do not let it dry to the point of passing a swipe test.


Always work in the garage so 5-10 mins is about right (have used all the zymol waxes) but when working outside I would say about 5-10 mins is too long.

Your right about humidity and temps though, they do affect zymol far more than other waxes.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> I've been using BOS for over a year and I still open it up to smell it! Their something about it, I'm not sure but it's intriguing! How strange is that over apot of wax!?


:lol: I know what you mean. It was the same when I had Zymol Rouge. That had the sweetest smell and as for Zymol Concours - talk about cinnamon overkill


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

stargazer said:


> :lol: I know what you mean. It was the same when I had Zymol Rouge. That had the sweetest smell and as for Zymol Concours - talk about cinnamon overkill


Oh no cinnamon, my favourite! I'm waiting for the glasur and concours to turn up, and if I smell them i might not be able to give them up lol!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Any sign of the next glassur pot?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Glasur and concours are on route...still. Different supplier and I'm still getting problems! Must be a Zymol thing!!

Chris


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Anything other than zymol on the horizon Chris?


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Well the postman arrived mid :buffer:, Many thanks
She's now wearing 2x blacklight and 2x BOS. Can't comment on durability, but for looks it blows the blackfire kit out the water


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Tommy your caddy is a beaut! Is it a detailing van? I'm really wanting a caddy next.

Thanks for posting pics too, your the first! You say it's better than black ire, did you use midnight sun? 

Chris


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

DetailMe said:


> Thanks for posting pics too, your the first! You say it's better than black ire, did you use midnight sun?
> 
> Chris


This will make me second then.

Two coats of CG Blacklight and two of Swissvax BOS:










Still waiting on that new Glasur arriving mind so I can order a sample. Think I'm starting a collection of samples!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Are zymol walking to brazil for the carnuba to make the next pot of glassur?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

block said:


> Are zymol walking to brazil for the carnuba to make the next pot of glassur?


Was thinking of the same myself. Been checking this thread several times a day to make sure I don't miss it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

think chris has been a bit too busy with work lads..
he doesn't seem to be on as much the past week or so.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> think chris has been a bit too busy with work lads..
> he doesn't seem to be on as much the past week or so.


Thanks. Work take priority in my books anyway. I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi guys yep been very busy with work and 'home stuff' to deal with. Believe it all or not, I've had mega grief with Zymol over the wax. Can't really say on here but when the Glasur turns up it's might be the last Zymol I do!!

Thanks for your understanding! 
Chris


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

DetailMe said:


> Hi guys yep been very busy with work and 'home stuff' to deal with. Believe it all or not, I've had mega grief with Zymol over the wax. Can't really say on here but when the Glasur turns up it's might be the last Zymol I do!!
> 
> Thanks for your understanding!
> Chris


No worries mate.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

DetailMe said:


> Hi guys yep been very busy with work and 'home stuff' to deal with. Believe it all or not, I've had mega grief with Zymol over the wax. Can't really say on here but when the Glasur turns up it's might be the last Zymol I do!!
> 
> Thanks for your understanding!
> Chris


Thanx for everything:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

So...the Zymol turned up! what a nightmare! Anyway this is the last i will be doing for a bit, some things of change in the DetailMe business and household so a lack of time.

So up for sample is Zymol Glasur-Four pots available.

Alll ready to go, split into 50ml pots and jiffy bagged up! Be quick as this will be the last for a bit!










Cheers Guys

Chris

Glasur-UK=£30
Glasur-Europe=£32
Glasur-Rest of World=£33

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Me, me, me! Please send payment details and I'll sort that ASAP.

And I'll give £5 for the original pot.


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Me too. 

1.Paddy_R
2.block
3.
4.


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

1.Paddy_R
2.block
3.Kev A
4. 

Could I buy one of the Glasur samples please?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Me, me, me! Please send payment details and I'll sort that ASAP.
> 
> And I'll give £5 for the original pot.





block said:


> Me too.
> 
> 1.Paddy_R
> 2.block
> ...


Blimey guys that was quick!! LOL



kev a said:


> 1.Paddy_R
> 2.block
> 3.Kev A
> 4.
> ...


have you been a good boy Kev, if you have, im sure i can send you one out! lol Where are you based?

To everyone: Please pay via paypal. remember to check your sending the right amount for where you live,please send as a gift and tell me your address as when paid as gift it doesnt show!!

paypal=
[email protected]

Thanks guys


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

How much for the glass jar with the remains inside?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> How much for the glass jar with the remains inside?


You have to be one of the four buying a sample, then you can bid on the original jar. So it's £30 plus what ever you wish to bid for the jar. Currently it will cost you £36. (If you live in the UK).

DetailMe: I'll wait to see if anybody else wants to bid on the original jar before I send payment.


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

I've just sent my payment over for you. Let me know if it's ok. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

I have been good I promise.

Im in Guernsey so I have sent over a payment of £32, as sometimes it costs a bit more to post stuff over here.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll take one if there is one available please. not had a chance to try the shield that i got yet but this is still a great chance to try a good wax.
pm me craig


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

cra3g...d said:


> I'll take one if there is one available please. not had a chance to try the shield that i got yet but this is still a great chance to try a good wax.
> pm me craig


Craig you have pm


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

If that's all 4 samples gone can I assume I have 'won' the original pot? If so I'll send the money once this is confirmed.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #35S9133003346980R)

cheers craig 
address added to paypal message


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Received your PM and sent reply. Made the payment anyway, details are:

Payment Sent*(Unique Transaction ID #3HW413430C471035B)


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3G138718PF419161J)
Added my address to the paypal message.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Right guys all four samples are sold! That was bloody quick. Will try and get down the PO today and get them shipped out!
Chris


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll look forward to receiving it. Pleasure doing business with you (again) and I hope you get everything at work and home sorted out.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> I'll look forward to receiving it. Pleasure doing business with you (again) and I hope you get everything at work and home sorted out.


What a nice chap, the pleasure was all mine :thumb:

Stuff at home and with the business is all good just alot going on but thanks for asking!

Chris


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Gutted!!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Cheers again for this chris. I look forward to receiving it this week. Hopefully get a coat put on the car this week too. 

Paul


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Thanks very much, cant wait to try it out.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Arrived today! 










Well pleased and excellent service again from Chris. I've said it before and I'll say it again, a pleasure to deal with!!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine arrived today. Thanks again. 

Paul


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Mine came today, can't wait to try it.

Many thanks


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, was a pleasure! 

Chris


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi guys, long time no see! Hope your all well. DetailMe is going well, fairly busy which is good. 
Anyhoot, i have one, yes ONE pot of Swissvax bos up for grabs. It was promised to someone which was never completed. It since was forgotten untill now so its up for grabs!

A 50ml pot of bos for £55 including recorded delivery. First come first served and all that!

p.s
Hope to get on here a bit more soon and add a few details in the studio

Chris @ Detailme


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

DetailMe said:


> Hi guys, long time no see! Hope your all well. DetailMe is going well, fairly busy which is good.
> Anyhoot, i have one, yes ONE pot of Swissvax bos up for grabs. It was promised to someone which was never completed. It since was forgotten untill now so its up for grabs!
> 
> A 50ml pot of bos for £55 including recorded delivery. First come first served and all that!
> ...


I'll take it, if you ship to Norway and accept Paypal


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Carshine said:


> I'll take it, if you ship to Norway and accept Paypal


I can ship to norway and i can accept paypal but it will be an extra £3, so £58 in total.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Carshine said:


> I'll send you a PM


Pot now sold to carshine!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice to see you back chris :thumb: good to hear your business is going well too :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> nice to see you back chris :thumb: good to hear your business is going well too :thumb:


Hi Craig, many thanks mate. I knew you would be lurking around the wax samples! 

Need to show my face, otherwise the other pro's might think I've gone! Hehe


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Gutted i missed out on the Glasur . Anyone else doing Zymol samples?


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

When will the next one be ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haven't seen chris on for a while.. must be busy.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> haven't seen chris on for a while.. must be busy.


He said earlier in the thread that it would be the last for a good while as he had numerous things going on at home and work. I'm sure he'll be back at some point though.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

any chances to get hold on sv crystal rock sample ?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Any news on if there's samples to come anytime soon?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

cleaningfreak said:


> any chances to get hold on sv crystal rock sample ?


I am going to take the plunge and get a full pot of CR if you would like a sample. :speechles

If we can get 2 others then we can auction off the pot for charity too? :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

amiller said:


> I am going to take the plunge and get a full pot of CR if you would like a sample. :speechles
> 
> If we can get 2 others then we can auction off the pot for charity too? :thumb:


So long is it doesn't come up at a bad time I'll be up for that  Can I buy the pot though


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> So long is it doesn't come up at a bad time I'll be up for that  Can I buy the pot though


The pot usually goes up for a mini auction with all proceeds to charity; so yes you can, if you bid enough! :lol:

Swissvax are doing 10% until the 14thFeb so now would probably be a good time to buy anything swissvax?

Anyone else? :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

So would work out to be roughly about 180 each? Ahhh ok so the usual process didn't understand what you meant :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just spotted RussZS (Midlands Car Care) is selling some 20ml samples if anybody hasnt seen that thread already!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Think the pot should definetly go for auction . 
I saw that this morning and at a very good price also! Looks as if all the pots have gone regarding the OP? Plus I've got no PayPal funds at the moment .


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow :doublesho


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

if anyone wants an almost full sample pot of glasur (from this thread) which has covered just 1 panel, let me know. it was bought quite a while ago (few months) but always stored with lid on tight in a cool, dark place. i thought it's OK to mention it here as i got it from this thread!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> if anyone wants an almost full sample pot of glasur (from this thread) which has covered just 1 panel, let me know. it was bought quite a while ago (few months) but always stored with lid on tight in a cool, dark place. i thought it's OK to mention it here as i got it from this thread!


How much?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Carshine said:


> How much?


i paid £30 delivered IIRC.

how is £22 delivered? will take pics etc but can't get it shipped until wednesday 4th as i'm away until then. PM if interested.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

E38_ross said:


> i paid £30 delivered IIRC.
> 
> how is £22 delivered? will take pics etc but can't get it shipped until wednesday 4th as i'm away until then. PM if interested.


I'll take it if the other person does not......
Is it a 50ml sample ?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 8, 2011)

ive only just joined this forum and see the swissvax bos , that i really really want a sample of can someone please point me in the right direction please .


----------



## DITech (Jul 12, 2011)

bigchris350 said:


> ive only just joined this forum and see the swissvax bos , that i really really want a sample of can someone please point me in the right direction please .


Me too :wave:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

bigchris350 said:


> ive only just joined this forum and see the swissvax bos , that i really really want a sample of can someone please point me in the right direction please .





DITech said:


> Me too :wave:


There's no BOS sample running at the moment, you'll just have to keep your eye out for one starting up.



Mark_H said:


> Is it a 50ml sample ?


I got one in the same sample run, they are 50ml samples.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 8, 2011)

bugger i wanted some of that stuff  anyone got a sample they want to sell me ?


----------



## DITech (Jul 12, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> There's no BOS sample running at the moment, you'll just have to keep your eye out for one starting up.


Edit to: Nothing


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Mark_H said:


> I'll take it if the other person does not......
> Is it a 50ml sample ?


deal already sorted but if it falls through i'll let you know. yes, it's a 50ml sample pot


----------



## Gduncan (Mar 18, 2012)

If a list is being formed for the next BOS sample can i be included also


----------



## R1ynb (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to be included also please


----------



## Knighty1884 (Aug 25, 2010)

Count me in, if you do another one.


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

Will there be any blau-weiss sample round?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got a sample of Zymol Concours and Swissvax BOS if any ones interested?


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

How much for either sample lupostef?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

BOS gone. 30ml of Zymol Concours for £32 posted?
Double skinned and sealed pot and first class post : thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll be doing one 50ml sample of zymol Glasur if anyone is interested,
Will be looking for £35 posted


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd be VERY interested in a sample of glasur! please PM me when you put it up for sale so I don't miss it.

Thanks
David


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

As my above post I have done one sample of Glasur which is currently put on hold for Yellow Dave
Here are the pictures and I would be willing to do one more sample which would leave me just enough in my pot for myself
I am looking for £35 for a 50ml sample delivered first class


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice...very interesting thing this...


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll take it. In the process of sending over £35 now as I now have your payment details.

I'll PM you my delivery address


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sent today first class recorded can send you the code if required


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Received today, many thanks


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Get it in the fridge! I haven't even tried mine yet let me know how it goes


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Can samples be 2 half pots of waxes or do they have to be lots of small ones?
Have 2 half full Crystal Rocks both in new style containers im going to sell. Largish samples 
Was thinking of halving them aswell but someone always misses out on a luxury pot and silk pouch etc.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Can samples be 2 half pots of waxes or do they have to be lots of small ones?
> Have 2 half full Crystal Rocks both in new style containers im going to sell. Largish samples


Sounds interesting......Any idea of the price ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes ill sell for £350 delivered. will chuck in a few bits for someone aswell. 
I suppose it gives someone the chance to own the wax as a whole rather than decanted into something it wasnt poured in.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yes ill sell for £350 delivered. will chuck in a few bits for someone aswell.
> I suppose it gives someone the chance to own the wax as a whole rather than decanted into something it wasnt poured in.


OK, Roughly how much was is left in each pot ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

One half , one slightly above half. Have shined an LED Lenser through the pot to clarify this as they are clear pots.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Would you be interested in putting some of this in 50ml pot if i sent you a pot?
Joe


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Still got 30ml of Zymol Concours if anyone's interested?


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

How much would that be?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Think I said about £40 posted mate.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Still some sample's left...Glasur>?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

ive got 1 possibly 2 x 25ml zymol glasur samples if anyones interested. £20 delivered.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

gents, 

I will be doing 2 30ml samples for £20 delivered.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> gents,
> 
> I will be doing 2 30ml samples for £20 delivered.


Do you mind mailing to israel?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

No aslong as the extra postage is covered?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> No aslong as the extra postage is covered?


Hi
of course ill pay the differents in the postage fee.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohh didn't know about htis thread.

I have sample of Glasur, Ital, Concours, Vintage and Royale if you would like!

I could do sample of 1oz. ( i.e: 1oz of Vintage for 60 gpb)


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hope I'm not breaking any rules posting in here but since I'm struggling to move 4oz of Zymol Vintage on in the sales section would anyone be interested in samples of this? Say 1oz for £70??


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Im after some swissvax shield please guys??


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> ive got 1 possibly 2 x 25ml zymol glasur samples if anyones interested. £20 delivered.


Im interested. Any piccy's? :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Im after some swissvax shield please guys??


I have the green paste version if you want.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is the green version an old one?

I have 1 sample left as soon as its in a pot ready to go I will put a pic
Up


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Is the green version an old one?
> 
> I have 1 sample left as soon as its in a pot ready to go I will put a pic
> Up


No probs I'm wanting it :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Someone needs to take this back on :thumb: I would myself but works not going so well at the moment .


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about it but don't wanna be stuck with £1000's pound of wax!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> I'm thinking about it but don't wanna be stuck with £1000's pound of wax!!


C'mon bro, get the sample up..... I'm itching here


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> ive got 1 possibly 2 x 25ml zymol glasur samples if anyones interested. £20 delivered.


I am waiting on delivery of Shield (I think I just beat you to it in a sales thread) - I would be interested in swapping some for some glasur if you're interested?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Grommit said:


> C'mon bro, get the sample up..... I'm itching here


im just awaiting delivery of the pots to decant into. i should have it all ready to send by the weekend, monday at the latest. im off all week now so as soon as they are here they will be done. unless you want 30ml or 50ml putting into the empty pot you can see below. in that case i can send tommorrow. just pm to discuss.












fatdazza said:


> I am waiting on delivery of Shield (I think I just beat you to it in a sales thread) - I would be interested in swapping some for some glasur if you're interested?


I shall PM you regarding this as im out of glasur now as ive only got enough for myself. at the moment.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Is the green version an old one?
> 
> I have 1 sample left as soon as its in a pot ready to go I will put a pic
> Up


yes it's somewhat the older version. doesnt mean it's no good tho lol!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

here's some of the stuff I have from SV and zymol :










Problem is.. I don't know how to pur it .. i mean, I don't have enought small container at the moment.

Some jar are not full but there's enought to do 2oz per jar for sure.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right :wave:

Been contemplating this for a while as I also keen to get my hands on some wax's to try out myself and think it would be great to give others on here the chance to do the same. 

Not anything definite yet as I haven't pm'd admin's etc but if I was to take on buying pots of what ever you guys would like and offering up samples would you lot be interested? 

Also what would you be interested in? 

If enough interest is shown and people are 100% interested then I'll go ahead with the procedures and but a pot of what ever is chosen for samples.

Who's interested then?

Stef


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Right :wave:
> 
> Been contemplating this for a while as I also keen to get my hands on some wax's to try out myself and think it would be great to give others on here the chance to do the same.
> 
> ...


I'd love to try shield by SV if that's in your list of "to buy" :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anythings on the list to try mate I'll go with the biggest vote for a certain product.

Don't want to go overboard for the first one I.e crystal rock or zymol vintage etc incase it doesn't work out and I'm grands out of pocket :lol:

I'd be up for shield as I've never used it myself :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Anythings on the list to try mate I'll go with the biggest vote for a certain product.
> 
> Don't want to go overboard for the first one I.e crystal rock or zymol vintage etc incase it doesn't work out and I'm grands out of pocket :lol:
> 
> I'd be up for shield as I've never used it myself :thumb:


BOOOOOOM. shield shield shield :driver:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: we'll wait and see mate. 

You withdrawn the statement to kill me now :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: we'll wait and see mate.
> 
> You withdrawn the statement to kill me now :lol:


Kill you? Why ever for?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

From the other thread you made in the samples section, was a joke pal :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> From the other thread you made in the samples section, was a joke pal :lol:


Lol gotcha, now I'm with ya :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:wall:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

shield for me


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

2 out of 2 for shield :thumb: thought it would be Shield or Glasur getting the votes


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

glasur doesnt seem to be wanted. my sample in the sales section looks doomed, normally glasur is snapped up. along with the 2 backing plates im selling up. Everyone must be skint!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Im in for a shield sample.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> glasur doesnt seem to be wanted. my sample in the sales section looks doomed, normally glasur is snapped up. along with the 2 backing plates im selling up. Everyone must be skint!


Its a good thing you got me..:wave::wave:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I might be interested in a sample of shield aswell


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

More for shield I can see where this is going :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just incase any else is after samples and didn't go back a few pages then ......

Right :wave:

Been contemplating this for a while as I also keen to get my hands on some wax's to try out myself and think it would be great to give others on here the chance to do the same. 

Not anything definite yet as I haven't pm'd admin's etc but if I was to take on buying pots of what ever you guys would like and offering up samples would you lot be interested? 

Also what would you be interested in? 

If enough interest is shown and people are 100% interested then I'll go ahead with the procedures and but a pot of what ever is chosen for samples.

Who's interested then?

Stef


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Just incase any else is after samples and didn't go back a few pages then ......
> 
> Right :wave:
> 
> ...


Again me, again SV Shield........... :thumb:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Just incase any else is after samples and didn't go back a few pages then ......
> 
> Right :wave:
> 
> ...


50ml shield would be good


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks like you're going to have to buy two pots!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks that way, what would be preferred 50ml samples or 30ml? Doesn't really bother me either way. 
Ideally would like to do a few reasonably priced wax's ie shield, glasur to make sure it's all going to work then move on to the big boy one Crystal rock, Destiny etc :thumb: as I'd also like to try them myself .


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

frankiman said:


> here's some of the stuff I have from SV and zymol :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zymol Glasur
Zymol Ital
Zymol Vintage
Zymol Royale
Zymol Concours
2x Zymol Detail
( Might get myself a tub of titanium real soon and a jar of glasur if more interest)

2x Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Saphir
SV BOS
Sv mirage
2x SV Crystal Rock
( another jar of Crystal rock and zuhen is on the way)

Also have Wolfgang Fuzion, pinnacle souveran, Migliore Primo, Dodo Supernatural to sample ( that's all I can think of at the moment):thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stick up prices mate and I'm sure you'll get interest. Don't want to buy pots for samples and then every buys yours :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Looks that way, what would be preferred 50ml samples or 30ml? Doesn't really bother me either way.
> Ideally would like to do a few reasonably priced wax's ie shield, glasur to make sure it's all going to work then move on to the big boy one Crystal rock, Destiny etc :thumb: as I'd also like to try them myself .


30ml,no doubt.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Somebody hurry up and sell me a funking sample. Im going raj over here !!!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Stick up prices mate and I'm sure you'll get interest. Don't want to buy pots for samples and then every buys yours :lol:


Alright, I will try to make something more official then.. but not right now LOL!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just working out some prices and expenses on a few products and then I'll PM a mod and hopefully get the ball rolling  :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

id be interested in some glasur


ive practised using zymol concours by hand (melted into palms etc)

is glasur used in the same way?


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> id be interested in some glasur
> 
> ive practised using zymol concours by hand (melted into palms etc)
> 
> is glasur used in the same way?


Yes glasur can be applied by hand smells great


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Can be mate, personally prefer with a foam applicator :thumb: doesn't waste as much uneseccary product .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

ok thats good then, would rather use an applicator, otherwise it would be empty pretty quick


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right ... 

Sent a PM to BRAZO explaining my plans etc so hopefully you guys can get some samples very soon .


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Right ...
> 
> Sent a PM to BRAZO explaining my plans etc so hopefully you guys can get some samples very soon .


That's what I'm talking about. :buffer:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

SV Mirage / Shield / Zuffenhausen : 25gpb /oz
SV BOS: 37 gbp/ oz
SV Crystal Rock: 144gpb / oz

Zymol Concours 1.5oz (oem zymol pot) : 35gpb
Zymol Detail ( oem jar) : 20 gbp
Zymol Glasur: 15gbp / oz
Zymol Ital : 40 gbp / oz ( bear in mind, this is the older jar that sold for 2x more than the new crystal jar)
Zymol Vintage: 60 gbp / oz
Zymol Royale : 160gpb / oz

* If I can get 1-2 deposits, I could potentionnally order any zymol jar so I could split it*

Chemical guys Celeste V2 : 20 gbp /oz
Dodo Supernatural V2 : 15 gpb /oz
Pinnacle Souveran : 15gpb /oz
Wolfgang Fuzion: 25gbp/oz
Primo Migliore: 25 gpb/ oz


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Is that including postage etc mate?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Is that including postage etc mate?


paypal gift and shipping should be around 3gbp. However, this is regular mail (enveloppe) so chance are that I will sample the wax in Ziploc to make sure that it fit.

I tried UPS and Canadapost and best rate I got was 25gbp to have it ship to UK in a jar ( this would kill pretty much any deal!) UNless I find another carrier but as of now, that's my option.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats some mega postage :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Still not had a reply to the PM I sent yesterday and don't want to write out a load of info etc and then it doesn't get accepted, so anyone else any preference on what samples they would like? :thumb:


Just incase anyone else is after samples and didn't go back a few pages then ......

Right :wave:

Been contemplating this for a while as I also keen to get my hands on some wax's to try out myself and think it would be great to give others on here the chance to do the same. 

Not anything definite yet as I haven't pm'd admin's etc but if I was to take on buying pots of what ever you guys would like and offering up samples would you lot be interested? 

Also what would you be interested in? 

If enough interest is shown and people are 100% interested then I'll go ahead with the procedures and but a pot of what ever is chosen for samples.

Who's interested then?

Stef


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Still not had a reply to the PM I sent yesterday and don't want to write out a load of info etc and then it doesn't get accepted, so anyone else any preference on what samples they would like? :thumb:
> 
> Just incase anyone else is after samples and didn't go back a few pages then ......
> 
> ...


Stef im in for the shield sample.
if youll get a Scuderia pot ill take one sample of that too,its really amazing wax.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Still not had a reply to the PM I sent yesterday and don't want to write out a load of info etc and then it doesn't get accepted, so anyone else any preference on what samples they would like? :thumb:
> 
> Just incase anyone else is after samples and didn't go back a few pages then ......
> 
> ...


dude, hurry up and order some Shield or you will recieve a swift, yet powerful kick to the squirrel !!



Shield for me fella. :argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Stef im in for the shield sample.
> if youll get a Scuderia pot ill take one sample of that too,its really amazing wax.


Ok mate :thumb:

Scuderia could be an option for the next sample .



Grommit said:


> dude, hurry up and order some Shield or you will recieve a swift, yet powerful kick to the squirrel !!
> 
> 
> 
> Shield for me fella. :argie:


Kick to the squirrel I like that :lol: and a gathered your want Shield as this is about the 20th time you've said :lol:

As soon as I get confirmation that I can do this then I will do straight away. Certainly won't be buying anything untill this is confirmed :thumb: 
Can't see why it won't be, and once it is I can start a thread and crack on. Quite Suprised I haven't heard anything back yet


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Ok mate :thumb:
> 
> Scuderia could be an option for the next sample .
> 
> ...


I think you can charge Grommit a zestful fee.. :lol::lol:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldnt mind some shield


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Thats some mega postage :lol:


Like I said, i can ship it in an enveloppe for quite cheap. problem with the jar is they fit in the ''package''-type of box and cost more.

But I saw in the for sale section and int he sale section the price on some Zymol and even with a 25gpb postage, I still offer those sample by the oz cheaper than anyone else.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> I think you can charge Grommit a zestful fee.. :lol::lol:


As in a few quids worth of lemons? :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> As in a few quids worth of lemons? :lol:


Awwwwww be nice boys :driver:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Only joking mate special price just for you is £130.00 for 30ml of shield .


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Only joking mate special price just for you is £130.00 for 30ml of shield .


Lose the 100 and now we're talking' :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: it'll be £29 mate but you can pay £30 if you like :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right guys I've posted the thread, now got to be aproved by mods I presume, fingers crossed all is ok and I'll get the first lot of samples this coming week


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

May I register interest for some SV BOS when you next do a sample? I always seem to miss out haha!
Phil


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Some labels would be nice worth extra £'s


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I went and ordered some shield, hate it when an idea is planted....


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grahamwm said:


> Some labels would be nice worth extra £'s


Got to be carefull with copyright etc then  did think about it as nice little touch.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Got to be carefull with copyright etc then  did think about it as nice little touch.


What's the latest on the samples my good man. ?:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> What's the latest on the samples my good man. ?:thumb:


Well I posted the thread in this section and PM'd a mod on here explaining everything.

Got a very pleasant reply 2 days ago, saying that the chances of it going ahead are slim but he will see what can be done. 
Due to there already being a samples seller  I wasn't aware that there was a high end sample seller on here, anyone know who it is?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Well I posted the thread in this section and PM'd a mod on here explaining everything.
> 
> Got a very pleasant reply 2 days ago, saying that the chances of it going ahead are slim but he will see what can be done.
> Due to there already being a samples seller  I wasn't aware that there was a high end sample seller on here, anyone know who it is?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149274

:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That was my only guess as who it would be, certainly doesn't sell the wax's I was planing on though mind.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Why not set up a different form of selling the samples 

Why does it all need to go through this forum?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> That was my only guess as who it would be, certainly doesn't sell the wax's I was planing on though mind.


Exactly. Plus by getting a sample you can decide if you want to purchase a full tub, as opposed to forking out for a full tub, then hating it. Free economy I say.

WE WANT HIGH END SAMPLES!!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Why not set up a different form of selling the samples
> 
> Why does it all need to go through this forum?


I can't think of any other way of doing it with out making a business out of it . 
Then I would have to charge you guys more to cover my overheads etc and that isn't the idea of what I was trying to offer


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Exactly. Plus by getting a sample you can decide if you want to purchase a full tub, as opposed to forking out for a full tub, then hating it. Free economy I say.
> 
> WE WANT HIGH END SAMPLES!!!!


That is the idea mate.

Theres not really much more I can do unless you lot stage a protest :lol:

JOKING!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant understand what is the problem,
chris doesnt sell high end waxes!
if so,WHAT IS THE PROBLEM???


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Not to sure, hope it does get approved.


----------

